# Water Ram on plugged water lines?



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone ever use the General Water Ram to clear rust and build-up from water lines? They say it can be done but I can't find instructions for how to do it anywhere. Looks like they sell a version with a couple adapters and a hose that I could put together myself. I'm guessing you 

I have a stand alone whirlpool tub that was not used in years that has pressure to the faucet but is clogged in the spout drop and 90. Just a trickle coming through. I got the spout off and brought a 1/2"brass nipple out of the wall. Was thinking I could hook up the ram somehow and knock it out....

Thoughts/Suggestions?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I've only had success on lav drains using my water ram.

Are you thinking about draining down the system and pushing air back through the faucet? I've used a compressor on a shower valve on a buddy's house and had good results.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Drumma Plumma said:


> Anyone ever use the General Water Ram to clear rust and build-up from water lines? They say it can be done but I can't find instructions for how to do it anywhere. Looks like they sell a version with a couple adapters and a hose that I could put together myself. I'm guessing you
> 
> I have a stand alone whirlpool tub that was not used in years that has pressure to the faucet but is clogged in the spout drop and 90. Just a trickle coming through. I got the spout off and brought a 1/2"brass nipple out of the wall. Was thinking I could hook up the ram somehow and knock it out....
> 
> Thoughts/Suggestions?


Done it many times...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I just use a compressor. Take out any screens and cartridges. Then I rig up a hose around some blank cartridges I made up. I then let the compressor build up to 150psi, then crack the valve quickly. The same idea I've had luck with on blocked tub/lav drains.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Pull the stems first and flush it out before you condemn the spout. Yea a water ram is great. I fill it with a compressor to 80lbs, all you need is a 1/2 by 1/2 supply.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Dpeckplb said:


> I just use a compressor. Take out any screens and cartridges. Then I rig up a hose around some blank cartridges I made up. I then let the compressor build up to 150psi, then crack the valve quickly. The same idea I've had luck with on blocked tub/lav drains.



That's exactly the type of post that lurkers and DIYers are here for. 

I don't mind because I can't make money on that type of job. Just wanted to remind everybody that this isn't just a group of licensed plumbers having a discussion here, this is a publicly viewed forum.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> Pull the stems first and flush it out before you condemn the spout. Yea a water ram is great. I fill it with a compressor to 80lbs, all you need is a 1/2 by 1/2 supply.



On another note, this is a helpful post that is good information to know. Too bad we don't use the members only section here for some of the tips and tricks to the trade.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

An old timer told me a trick, not sure if it works. He would put a chocolate m&m at the water meter coupling and hook up a compressor. The [email protected] would break apart the junk in the lines and dissolve on the way. We have a lot of old brass water piping in this area that clog. I've never tried it myself, but I would be interested to see if it works


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I only like the peanut ones. Will they work?


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

My bad, thought I was posting in the private area. If a Mod can move it , please do.

I've already pulled the stems . Its an old AM Std top hat 2 handle . Pressure to the valves, nothing to the spout. Copper to the faucet, galvy on the spout drop. It hadn't been used in 10 years. 

Not sure I'm following on the use of the compressor. I would think the pump in the ram would be enough. 150 psi seems kinda crazy. 

If anyone has a pic of their rig with Ram and/or compressor please PM me. I'm filling in the blanks that you need an external water supply from another faucet?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> That's exactly the type of post that lurkers and DIYers are here for.
> 
> I don't mind because I can't make money on that type of job. Just wanted to remind everybody that this isn't just a group of licensed plumbers having a discussion here, this is a publicly viewed forum.


Sorry I forgot. I only try this when replacement isn't an option. Of course I'd replace it.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Drumma I sent you a pm.


----------

